# One more time......(TB Announce the start of the 'fighting season')



## little jim (28 Apr 2013)

For those anxiously awaiting the official announcement: 28 April (Mujahaden Victory Day)

http://shahamat-english.com/index.php/paighamoona/30919-statement-of-leadership-council-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-‘khalid-bin-waleed’-spring-operation

Or in more Canadian terms, Game On.


Oops - had to edit this as their account just got suspended.  (Remind me to unfriend Mullah Omar on BookFace)


http://tribune.com.pk/story/541269/afghan-taliban-announce-start-of-spring-offensive-to-defeat-western-invaders/


ISLAMABAD: Afghan Taliban on Saturday announced they are launching the annual traditional “Spring Offensive” to defeat “western invaders, completely freeing the nation from the cusps of occupation and establishing an Islamic rule” in Afghanistan.

The Taliban said this year’s offensive would be code-named “Khalid bin Waleed (RA)”.

...“This year’s Khalid bin Waleed operation will be launched by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate against America, Nato and their backers for the gratification of Allah Almighty, independence of Afghanistan and establishing in it an Islamic government while we humbly raise our hands towards Allah Almighty for its success and hope for a favorable and triumphant end,” the Taliban leadership council said.

“This year’s spring operation, in accordance with its combat nature, will consist of special military tactics quantity and quality wise while successful insider attacks, to eliminate foreign invaders, will be carried out by infiltrating Mujahideen inside enemy bases in a systematic and coordinated manner,” a Taliban statement said. The statement from the Taliban’s powerful leadership council was also sent to The Express Tribune.

Giving details of the offensives to be formally launched on Sunday (April 28), the statement said that the plans include collective suicide operations on bases of foreign invaders, their diplomatic centers and military airbases will be even further structured while every possible tactic will be utilized in order to detain or inflict heavy casualties on the foreign transgressors.

“Khalid bin Waleed operation will be launched in unison throughout the country, heralded with the cry of ‘takbeer’, against the transgressing invaders and their degenerate backers,” the Taliban went on to say.

The leadership council asked the Taliban fighters to take care to “protecting the lives and property of civilians as well as of all of our national resources and public welfare establishments during the operation.”

more on link above


----------



## Infanteer (5 May 2013)

It's May, the poppies are harvested.  Nothing new.


----------

